# Will these wheels fit a 71 lemans?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

15" Foose Nitrous wheels Chevy Camaro Corvette Nova GTO: eBay Motors (item 380260904572 end time Aug-24-10 17:34:05 PDT)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Should fit but...... measure before you order! :cheers


----------

